# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs > [Bot] new Bot?

## farisuno77

is there a bot that work auto attack?

----------


## AutoScript

> is there a bot that work auto attack?


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...-free-bot.html (This is a free bot)

----------


## farisuno77

oo oky thx are you goeing to make a new bot?

----------

